# Gfci problem



## alexb5647 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a gfi plug in my bathroom and I can't get the test button to work. A gfci tester says correct wiring but the test button does nothing. It acts like it is stuck or something. There is another plug in the bathroom that is on the load side of the gfci and when I hold in the reset button on the gfi, both the gfi and the plug shut off until the button is released. Is the gfi itself bad or is there something else?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 28, 2012)

alexb5647 said:


> I have a gfi plug in my bathroom and I can't get the test button to work. A gfci tester says correct wiring but the test button does nothing. It acts like it is stuck or something. There is another plug in the bathroom that is on the load side of the gfci and when I hold in the reset button on the gfi, both the gfi and the plug shut off until the button is released. Is the gfi itself bad or is there something else?


3/4ths chance the GFCI is bad, 1/4th you have a valid ground fault.
Gamble the few bucks and replace the GFCI because testing for ground fault leakage is rather involved.

Keep the bad old GFCI and have some geek convert it into a ground fault detector that measures the ground fault current without tripping a relay.  I have two in the basement waiting for this conversion.  All you need then is a multimeter.
Fluke makes a very expensive gadget that does the same thing.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 28, 2012)

Does the test button on the GFCI work? If there is no ground then the GFCI tester will not be able to trip the GFCI.


----------



## alexb5647 (Nov 28, 2012)

JoeD said:
			
		

> Does the test button on the GFCI work? If there is no ground then the GFCI tester will not be able to trip the GFCI.



The test button acts as if it is stuck. I've used a multimeter going from hot to ground and I get 120 volts. A gfci tester shows correct but when i push the test button on the tester, nothing happens.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess you could say it failed the test.


----------



## ajr4997378 (Nov 28, 2012)

nealtw said:
			
		

> I guess you could say it failed the test.



I have another account on here and i forgot to sign out. I have to run over to Home Depot tomorrow anyway so I'll spend $12 and get a new one. And I do know about line and load on a gfci. I have installed many others before both with and without loads. I have the line wires already marked so it should be pretty straightforward from there.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 29, 2012)

Lemme' change the odds to 4/5.  I've never had valid leakage current to ground  when GFCIs were pitching fits.

And if you buy a 16k, 2w resistor from Radio Shk or have a 4w, 120v incand. bulb you can check that the downstream outlets are protected.


----------



## ajr4997378 (Nov 30, 2012)

Here are some pictures if the gfci in my bath and the outlet that is attached to the load. On the second picture I'm pushing the test button and nothing happens. When I push the reset button on the gfci itself, it shuts off the power to both receptacles. And you can see that the outlet is properly wired. I checked the line and load wires and they are correctly attached. I have other gfci's that I put in and they work fine. This one just recently stopped working and I put it in about 10 years ago


----------



## ajr4997378 (Dec 2, 2012)

I replaced the gfci and all works well. Thanks everyone


----------

